# Screen Sharing Applications (like Skype)



## sean999 (Aug 21, 2014)

I’m looking for an application that will allow me to share the video & audio playing on my computer (i.e. screen sharing). 

Up until a few weeks ago, I successfully used the screen sharing application of SKYPE to accomplish this. In fact, I had been successfully using the screen sharing application of skype for many years. But, a few weeks ago, the audio of the videos I was watching stopped being transmitted through Skype. The video was still shared, but the audio no longer accompanies the video. In other words, you can see the video, but not hear it.

I cannot fix the problem. The professional I took the laptop to cannot fix the problem. The people at Skype cannot fix the problem. (The people at Skype know nothing, by the way.)

My computer’s hard drive (for an unrelated issue) was replaced just last week. The audio portion of Skype screen sharing functionality stopped working before that hard drive was replaced. Replacing the hard drive did not fix the audio screen sharing problem.

Some people think the audio portion of the screen sharing application stopped working due to an upgrade in Windows 10. This doesn’t sound right to me – I was using Windows 10 for many months before the problem arose – but what do I know.

I guess I’m giving up on using Skype, since I can’t fix the problem, nor seemingly can anyone else. 

Does anyone have a suggestion for another application that I can use to share both the video and audio I am watching/listening to on my computer with another computer?


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Try TeamViewer,


----------



## sean999 (Aug 21, 2014)

jimscreechy said:


> Try TeamViewer,


Thank you... will try now


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See this here:

How to install TeamViewer 11 in Windows 7, 8, and 10 - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Elf_nick (Oct 6, 2016)

LiteManager can share the screen, capture Video or Audio (remote desktop access)
There is another one specific mode Demonstration, you can share your screen for several computers simultaneously in real time mode.
hope it help


----------

